# All our crap cars



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

How much does competing against this hurt you
Dents on the other side too
And front- note the hood buckled up
No muffler 😅
Driver looks homeless
Unshaven unkempt
We have many
a similar looking worn out X taxi cab that must have 500,000 miles on it - 370 pound driver
You can read the cab company name under the black spray paint

They have a year limit and they should also have a mileage limit


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

He probably had his own condo and this car was probably showroom-fresh when he started Ubering. Now he is homeless and living in his now beat-up car. Another Uber success story... for Uber. Not for the driver.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> He probably had his own condo and this car was probably showroom-fresh when he started Ubering. Now he is homeless and living in his now beat-up car. Another Uber success story... for Uber. Not for the driver.


This isn’t all that hard. When Uber was only paying 9 an hour a few years back I found all I had to do was say no


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I am not seeing the problem. Car gets to destination, that is all that matters.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I am not seeing the problem. Car gets to destination, that is all that matters.


You will see the problem if you come to get me in some shit box when I cancel the ride and report it to Uber


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I just retired a Lincoln Town Car with over 440,000 miles on it. Damn good condition ran like a dream but it aged out for the platform.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

wallae said:


> You will see the problem if you come to get me in some shit box when I cancel the ride and report it to Uber


Actually you won't see the problem again if you report it to Uber because they do follow up on that, well won't see it again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> You will see the problem if you come to get me in some shit box when I cancel the ride and report it to Uber


Car looks fine. Missing a cosmetic wheel cover and a tiny dent in the door. You are like princess and the pea?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Personally I'd be more worried about whether or not the brakes worked then the dent in the car.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I just retired a Lincoln Town Car with over 440,000 miles on it. Damn good condition ran like a dream but it aged out for the platform.


All Ford panther body cars (Town Car, Grand Marquis, Crown Victoria, etc.) were excellent. They were probably the very last American cars that could compete with Toyota and Honda for long term reliability and ease of maintenance. I wouldn't mind owning one even today.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Schmanthony said:


> All Ford panther body cars (Town Car, Grand Marquis, Crown Victoria, etc.) were excellent. They were probably the very last American cars that could compete with Toyota and Honda for long term reliability and ease of maintenance. I wouldn't mind owning one even today.


I've got nearly 300K on my 2007 Focus with only a couple of minimal part replacements which I was all able to do myself for the most part with the help of youtube. It's been a great car. It looks a little rough on the outside but thanks to a lack of government mandated ABS/Traction control it handles like a dream on ice and snow whereas newer cars can barely operate with the slightest snow or ice.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> All Ford panther body cars (Town Car, Grand Marquis, Crown Victoria, etc.) were excellent. They were probably the very last American cars that could compete with Toyota and Honda for long term reliability and ease of maintenance. I wouldn't mind owning one even today.


Still got a 2010 a 2012 in reserve. The one I'm driving now Cycles out next year. So It will be three I have retired in the last 6 years because they were too old.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

R


Trafficat said:


> Car looks fine. Missing a cosmetic wheel cover and a tiny dent in the door. You are like princess and the pea?


Not riding in a car like that 
no muffler 4 bald tires
I’ll leave that for you


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

wallae said:


> R
> 
> Not riding in a car like that
> no muffler 4 bald tires
> I’ll leave that for you


Btw that your car?🤣😆


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> nearly 300K on my 2007 Focus with only a couple of minimal part replacements


Better than me! 250k miles on the 2008 and several mechanical repairs with vast majority being suspension and steering parts (radiator,motor mounts, struts, shocks, control arms, tie rod end links, sway bar end links, front wheel bearings, steering knuckles) in the past 80k miles and 3 years. But cheap parts and DIY works good enough.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> a "tiny" dent in the door.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> All Ford panther body cars (Town Car, Grand Marquis, Crown Victoria, etc.) were excellent. They were probably the very last American cars that could compete with Toyota and Honda for long term reliability and ease of maintenance. I wouldn't mind owning one even today.


....agreed. Too bad they are all gas guzzlers???


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> How much does competing against this hurt you
> Dents on the other side too
> And front- note the hood buckled up
> No muffler 😅
> ...


It's very Karen of you to be so overly concerned about someone else car so much so you take a picture of it and post it on the internet to complain that you don't like it you don't have to tell me what demographic you come from the fact that only one demographic does things like this tells me everything I need to know


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Still got a 2010 a 2012 in reserve. The one I'm driving now Cycles out next year. So It will be three I have retired in the last 6 years because they were too old.


You don't have to cycle out your car I think they get grandfathered in


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> You will see the problem if you come to get me in some shit box when I cancel the ride and report it to Uber


Hello Karen 👋


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Shill


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's very Karen of you to be so overly concerned about someone else car so much so you take a picture of it and post it on the internet to complain that you don't like it you don't have to tell me what demographic you come from the fact that only one demographic does things like this tells me everything I need to know


I don’t like sheet box competition. They keep the prices down taking cheap trips
Last, I don’t really give a sheet about what you need to know.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> You don't have to cycle out your car I think they get grandfathered in


15 years and out.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> 15 years and out.


Gotcha


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> I don’t like sheet box competition. They keep the prices down taking cheap trips
> Last, I don’t really give a sheet about what you need to know.


You're just a powerless man who dream of having more power and you want to be able to control people and be able to put people out of work and eliminate competition but the end of the day you're just a rideshare driver and need to just shut up and drive ...your life will be a whole lot better if you just look straight ahead and stop looking around at other people karen


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> He probably had his own condo and this car was probably showroom-fresh when he started Ubering. Now he is homeless and living in his now beat-up car. Another Uber success story... for Uber. Not for the driver.


Living the Dream !


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> You're just a powerless man who dream of having more power and you want to be able to control people and be able to put people out of work and eliminate competition but the end of the day you're just a rideshare driver and need to just shut up and drive ...your life will be a whole lot better if you just look straight ahead and stop looking around at other people karen


I’ll be fine, but thanks for asking


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> I’ll be fine, but thanks for asking


Not if you keep behaving like a bish


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Not if you keep behaving like a bish


Relax don’t worry 
Try opening a window in your trailer or stepping outside and taking a deep breath. Perhaps the smell of the pig sheet will relax you


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> bish


It is most often utilized among a squad of female besties or male gay friends.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> It is most often utilized among a squad of female besties or male gay friends.


Your area of expertise


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Not if you keep behaving like a bish


Swish swish?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

At a buck a mile it looks perfect for the job.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> I don’t like sheet box competition. They keep the prices down taking cheap trips
> Last, I don’t really give a sheet about what you need to know.


All your pax are belong to us.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> All your pax are belong to us.


All your pax ARE belong to us?

Do you speak English
as a second language?


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

How cum there is always this one person with the holier-than-thou attitude?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

tucsongoober69 said:


> How cum there is always this one person with the holier-than-thou attitude?


Is how cum a freudian slip?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> All your pax ARE belong to us?
> 
> Do you speak English
> as a second language?


----------



## Mike McCann (Jan 11, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's very Karen of you to be so overly concerned about someone else car so much so you take a picture of it and post it on the internet to complain that you don't like it you don't have to tell me what demographic you come from the fact that only one demographic does things like this tells me everything I need to know


And I can tell who this Jack voted for.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> 15 years and out.


It’s 10 years and out in Portland. Just bought a 2013 Ford, dark red, panoramic moonroof, black leather interior, spotless car. But can’t drive it past December 31, 2023.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Amznwmn said:


> It’s 10 years and out in Portland. Just bought a 2013 Ford, dark red, panoramic moonroof, black leather interior, spotless car. But can’t drive it past December 31, 2023.


Did you buy it specifically to do rideshare?


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Did you buy it specifically to do rideshare?


Yes, but in my defense, it was before gas prices jumped so high. I was up against a deadline because the car I was using had to be returned and I needed something that I could comfortably fit in (I’m taller than most) and had good ground clearance (I go to woods as often as possible).


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I"ve got a bigger dent than that in my tailgate that I hope will pass inspection next week. Tires are good though. 375XXX miles already.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> How much does competing against this hurt you
> Dents on the other side too
> And front- note the hood buckled up
> No muffler 😅
> ...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I think I'd still get into that Cruze rather than @NauticalWheeler 's ride with swamp cooler hanging off the window because he's too cheap to fix the AC.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I think I'd still get into that Cruze rather than @NauticalWheeler 's ride with swamp cooler hanging off the window because he's too cheap to fix the AC.


#Live4January


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Nothing a day at Maaco and a hubcap can't fix.



he should fix it though.... it's not horrible, but definetley looks a bit "scraggly"


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 666633


Digging the sixths and thirds fractions! WTF is that shite?!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

wallae said:


> You will see the problem if you come to get me in some shit box when I cancel the ride and report it to Uber


What are you gonna tell Uber? "I'm a snowflake who expected a fancy car for my $3.50"?

Plus you will still be charged a cancelation fee lol


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Syn said:


> What are you gonna tell Uber


My name is Syn and I’m a girly man


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> You will see the problem if you come to get me in some shit box when I cancel the ride and report it to Uber


At least here in Georgia, this is all that's required for UberX and UberShare (previously UberPool):

*UberX*

Most newer cars qualify to drive with UberX, the most popular vehicle option for riders. If you meet these requirements you're also eligible to drive with UberPool.

*Additional requirements*

4-door vehicle with independently opening passenger doors
Have 5 factory-installed seats and seat belts
*Working windows and air conditioning*
No vans, box trucks, or similar vehicles
*No* taxi cabs, government cars, or other *marked vehicles*
No salvaged or rebuilt vehicles
*No aftermarket seating modifications*, such as installed seats, seat belts, or BedRyder systems
Source


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

We have marked cabs
We have cars without working ac


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Also cars with ads


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

wallae said:


> My name is Syn and I’m a girly man


You do that Karen.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Syn said:


> You do that Karen.


No problem Dequan


----------

